# The floor is a sea of dog beds...



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

...and Sophy _still_ wants whichever one is occupied!

I bought three new donut beds, hoping for some respite from the constant "Poppy/Pippin/Tilly is in my bed again!" from Sophy - not entirely effective unfortunately, and now there are four beds to trip over! She has just got the one she wanted by barking until Poppy got up to see what it was, and nipping in quick before Poppy had finished investigating. I think a long walk is needed...


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Neo is wondering if Sophy will give lessons. There are things he wants from Remo but he's known as Neo The Not So Brave for a reason .


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Isn’t it funny how they can manipulate another dog? When I had Dory and Zeke was on their bed, she would get next to the bed, bark a couch le times and start to head for the door. Zeke would bolt to the door, and as soon as he did, Dory would step up on their bed and lay down in the middle. Funny for me, but not so for Zeke (until I got him on my lap). 

I now have a bed for each dog and one for good measure lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sophy has somehow arranged the beds close together in a triangle with her red blanket in the middle. i caught her stretched out on the blanket, a front paw in one bed and a back paw in a second, controlling access to the third with her eyes! She is now officially limited to one bed+blanket, but that doesn't stop her trying for more!


----------

